# some mantis photo - My 1st post on here



## colin (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, My name is Colin Chik, My Chinese name is " 植 ", i come from Hong Kong.

I have Feed some mantis, I would like to make friends.

海南角螳_Haania vitalisi_(Chopard, 1920)







大刺花螳 _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_(Stål, 1871)






菱背枯葉螳 _Deroplatys lobata_(Guérin-Méneville, 1838)






多色烏頭螳 _Acontiothespis multicolor_(Saussure, 1870)






歐洲螳 _Mantis religiosa_(Linnaeus, 1758) _cf. sinica_






佛羅里達短翅大螳 _Stagmomantis floridensis_(Davis, 1919)


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome pics, and welcome to the forum. You have a really nice collection.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful mantids!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful collection! Looks like you have a really nice cross section of mantids. And welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome. Amazing pics.


----------



## ismart (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful mantids and beautiful photos!

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2010)

Ditto! or welcome!


----------



## colin (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you very much.

post more photo again.

多刺斧螳 _Hierodula multispina_(Wang, 1993)






廣斧螳 _Hierodula patellifera patellifera_(Serville, 1839)






非洲芽翅螳 _Parasphendale agrionina_(Gerstaecker, 1869)


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome Colin! Awesome collection you have there! Where in HK are you? I have family there


----------



## colin (Jul 28, 2010)

SGcvn69 said:


> Welcome Colin! Awesome collection you have there! Where in HK are you? I have family there


Hello SGcvn69^.^ I live in Hong Kong NT NorthWest, called Tin Shui Wai. (天水圍)


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello SGcvn69^.^ I live in Hong Kong NT NorthWest, called Tin Shui Wai. (天水圍)

Been there!


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a question. Which species of "budwing" mantids are currently prevalent in culture? agrionina or affinis? Great pics again by the way. Keep them coming.


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 29, 2010)

Its nice to see sharp images here again


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 29, 2010)

Am I readying the forum right? It says that the Capt here joined in Nov 2008? Were you a lurker Capt Chik Smile?


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 29, 2010)

Woodbox said:


> Am I readying the forum right? It says that the Capt here joined in Nov 2008? Were you a lurker Capt Chik Smile?


I see that now too! Strange.....


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 30, 2010)

Ha ha Captain Chik, welcome my friend.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome, and nice photos.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love your photos, please keep them coming  !


----------



## colin (Aug 6, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> I have a question. Which species of "budwing" mantids are currently prevalent in culture? agrionina or affinis? Great pics again by the way. Keep them coming.


Thank you ^^

My "budwing" mantids is _Parasphendale agrionina_.



yen_saw said:


> Ha ha Captain Chik, welcome my friend.


Hello Yen Saw!! so miss you, kakakakaaa xD

台灣大齒螳 _Odontomantis planiceps_(Beier, 1934)







台灣大齒螳 _Odontomantis planiceps_(Beier, 1934)






台灣大齒螳 _Odontomantis planiceps_(Beier, 1934)






長菱背螳 _Rhombodera longa_(Yang, 1997)






長菱背螳 _Rhombodera longa_(Yang, 1997)






長菱背螳 _Rhombodera longa_(Yang, 1997)


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha,

Very cool last photo. She saying "Did I do that?!" Like Steve Urkel :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 8, 2010)

very nice pics,great camera work


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pictures!

Really like the Hierodula species. Gorgeous!


----------

